# Placement of catheter through the intestinal-cutaneous fistula



## sudip.rai (Apr 16, 2010)

Result: Placement of catheter through the intestinal-cutaneous fistula.

The patient has short bowel syndrome and requires nutrition through the intestinal catheter. As per Dr. Lombardo's request, a 16 French drainage catheter was placed through the fistula into the small bowel. under fluoroscopic guidance with injection of contrast material. The catheter was affixed to the skin with suture and sterile dressing was applied.

Please suggest CPT code(s) for the above procedure.


----------



## HNISHA (Apr 16, 2010)

I would use '49441' 

Hope this helps!...


----------

